

FCC takes stand on AT&T-TMobile merge - shawnee_
http://www.tgdaily.com/business-and-law-brief/54938-fcc-takes-stand-on-t-mobile-att-merger

======
shawnee_
This article has a little more substance to it RE: the actual "stand" that the
FCC is taking:

<http://www.mobiledia.com/news/85062.html>

